# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  النكـ عليكمـ والصورهـ علينا...

## fatemah

السـلام عليكمـ ورحمة الله وبركاتهـ

اخواني واخواتي عندي فكرة من زمان بطرحها بس مترددة وهي:
ان كل عضو يجيب النك نيم حقه في المسن اذا مو لاقي صورة مناسبة له او يبي الوان مثل الوان صوته ماعليه الا ينسخ نك نيمه ويجيبه ويطلب الصورة والرسمة اللي في الصورة بنات عظام ولاسيارات او اي شي......الخ على مايقولن ماعليه الا يطلب وانا اجيب او اذا احد الاعضاء يبي يشاركني في الموضوع فانا ماعندي مانع

تحيــــــــاتيـ..,

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

انا ابي اشااارك في الموضوع  :)

----------


## سمراء

*السلام عليكم*
*تسلمي فطومة فكره حلوة*
*وانا اول وحدة اطلب صورة تناسب نكي*
*i am always sad but i'am Being happy when i see you*
*دمتيـ بود*

----------


## fatemah

> انا ابي اشااارك في الموضوع :)



هلا هلا والله حياااش
موافقة وحياش انتي واي وحدة
تحيـــــــاتيـ..

----------


## fatemah

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *تسلمي فطومة فكره حلوة*
> *وانا اول وحدة اطلب صورة تناسب نكي*
> *i am always sad but i'am Being happy when i see you*
> 
> *دمتيـ بود*



هلا سمورة والله ماجبتي الالوان  :bigsmile:  يعني ماقلتي وش الالوان وشلون شكل الصورة يلابسرعة تعالي قولي :toung: 
تحيـــــــــاتيـ..,

----------


## سمراء

*هلا فطومة*
*ابي الصورة على ذوقش بس يعني تكون مناسبة*
*اما بالنسبة الى الألوان فالنك بنفسجي مافيه اي لون غير*
*ان شاء الله ما اثقل عليش*
*دمتيـ بود*

----------


## hope

الله يووفقك خيتوو  ع الموضوع ..
يعطيك الف عافيه ياارب ..
لاعدمناا جهودكــ

----------


## fatemah

> *هلا فطومة*
> *ابي الصورة على ذوقش بس يعني تكون مناسبة*
> *اما بالنسبة الى الألوان فالنك بنفسجي مافيه اي لون غير*
> *ان شاء الله ما اثقل عليش*
> *دمتيـ بود*



ثوانيـ وتكون الصورة عندك ولاتثقيلة ولاشيـ
تحيـــــاتيـ..

----------


## fatemah

> الله يووفقك خيتوو ع الموضوع ..
> يعطيك الف عافيه ياارب ..
> لاعدمناا جهودكــ



من بوئك لباب السمـا يارب والله يعافيك
تحيــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## fatemah

وهاذا النك نيم لونته بعد على الصورة
[c=0][c=#515151]i am always sad but i'am Being happy when i see you[/c=4]
[/c]
واذا ماتبيهم هاذي هي الصورة البنفسجية






ها وشو رايش بصراحة ومابزعل والله وانا احب اجمع الصور يعني اذا ماعجبوش قولي امانننننه وقولي شلون احط التوبيك في المنتدى 
تحيــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## fatemah

http://www.ba9bnat.com/vb/uploaded/1...1187126238.jpg
هذي بعد

----------


## دمـوع الأحزان

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع والمميز 

الله يعطيك الف عافية 



تحياتي: 
دموع الأحزان

----------


## s3ana

_انا بعدابي صوره بس وحده منك والثانيه من المشاكسه_
_انتظر_ 
_تحياتي_

----------


## fatemah

> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع والمميز
> 
> 
> الله يعطيك الف عافية 
> 
> 
> 
> تحياتي: 
> 
> دموع الأحزان



العفو وثاني مرة ياطلب او بحذف الرد بطلب الادارة ماابي بس شكرا :wink: عصبت
دمتم بود

----------


## fatemah

> _انا بعدابي صوره بس وحده منك والثانيه من المشاكسه_
> 
> _انتظر_ 
> 
> 
> 
> _تحياتي_



 
هلا ب ابي النك نيم والوانه جييه عشان اعرف احكم على الصورة
تحيــــــاتيـ..

----------


## s3ana

_بس ابي باسم_ s3ana 
_شكرا_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_يسلمووووووووووووووو فاطمة على مجهودكـ وإبداعكـ_
_أما أنا راح أكتب الطلب بعدين هههههههههههه_

----------


## سمراء

*تسلمي فطومة تعبتك معاي والصور حلوه*
*وما اقدر اقول غير انش كفيتي ووفيتي*
*ربي يعطيكش الصحة والعافية*
*والمره الجاية بجي اطلب من عندك بعد :)*
*دمتيـ بود*

----------


## fatemah

> _بس ابي باسم_ s3ana 
> 
> 
> _شكرا_








[IMG]http://img129.**************/img129/6525/2ab4ce341bcopywm4.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:RV6wqQwdZmeejM:http://img129.**************/img129/6525/2ab4ce341bcopywm4.jpg[/IMG]










ها ماهوالراي
تحيــــــاتيـ..

----------


## fatemah

> _يسلمووووووووووووووو فاطمة على مجهودكـ وإبداعكـ_
> _أما أنا راح أكتب الطلب بعدين هههههههههههه_



اي عادي عرض خاص الاولى مجانا والباقي بفلوس ههههه بقالة ماتسويها
تسلميييي ع المرور
تحيـــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## fatemah

> *تسلمي فطومة تعبتك معاي والصور حلوه*
> *وما اقدر اقول غير انش كفيتي ووفيتي*
> *ربي يعطيكش الصحة والعافية*
> *والمره الجاية بجي اطلب من عندك بعد :)*
> *دمتيـ بود*



الله يسلمش ويعافيش عادي اطلبي هذي هواية عندي اعتبرها
تحيـــــاتيـ..

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*انا والله مادري وش معنى S3ana* 

*بس جبت لك كم صورة ان شاء الله يعجبونك* 
*1*
**
*2*

*3*

*4*

*5*

*6*

*7*

*8*
**
*...................................*
*وش راااااااايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## fatemah

تسلمي المشاكسة ع المجهود
تحيـــــــاتيـ..’’

----------


## s3ana

_الـمـشـاكـسـه الاسم ودي تعرفين بنفسك_ 
_وبالنسبه للصور في وحده عجبتني حيل تسلمين_ 
_معليش ترى كنت مريض اليومين الي راحوا ما تابعت المنتدى_ 
_تحياتي_

----------


## s3ana

_ fatemah_
_تحياتي الصور جميله راح اختار بين صورك وصور المشاكسه_ 
_وتر قلت للمشاكسه اني كنت مريض وصار لي يومين لا متابعه ولا مواضيع_ 
_شكرا_

----------


## fatemah

العفو اخي وماسوينا الا اللي نبيه خخ وسلامات 
تحيـــــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## s3ana

_fatemah_
_وش رايك من عند المشاكسه_
_شكرا لجهودكم_

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*سلامات اخوي  >> توني انتبه انك ذكر طول هالفتره على بالي بنت  احم* 

*المهم  بس ماعرفت معنى اسمك* 

*واي خدمه انا وفتومه جاهزين*

----------


## s3ana

عـــــــــــذراا أخي ,,, فالمحادثات الجانبيهـ ممنوعهـ 

الإشراف

----------


## كبرياء

_مرااااااااااااااااااح ـــــــــــب_ 

_فاااطمهـ ...أو مشـــــــاكسهـ_ 

_أبي نكـ من ذووقكم .. يناسب صورتي الح ـــاليهـ_ 

_أمم أبيه حلوو .. في شويه غرور أو حب .. <<< لاتزوديها تشرط_ 

_اممم << عناد .._ 

_أبيه أحمر وأسود  ... امم وبس_

_مشكووووووووووورين مقدمااا_

_تح ـــــــــــيااتوو_ 

_كبريـــــــــــااء_

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*احم احم*
*سويت لك هذا قولي شرايك ..* 
*.....*

*[**b]م[c=4]غ [/c]ـروره كيفي اذبح الناس ب[c=4]غ [/c]ـرور ..م[c=4]ح[/c] ـد يكلمني وهذا[c=4]غ[/c] ـروري..واللي يبيني يصف [c=4][a=1]طابور[/a][/c]*[/B] 

*هاه عجبكـ ولا......؟*

----------


## fatemah

هلا كبرياء انا عجبني حق المشاكسة مرة حلو بس سويت لشـ غيره وسوري عالتاخير بس كنت في الخبر وماشبكت
تفضلي
[c=14]][.•:*¨`*:•.[/c][c=1]آنا فيني دلع نادر يميز طبعي الراقي وقولوا عني مغروره ترى هالشي يسعدني[/c=4][c=5].•:*¨`*:•.][[/c]


[c=4] [s]مغـروره[/s] كيفي اذبح الناس بغـرور ..محـد يكلمني وهذا [s]غـروري[/s]..واللي يبيني يصف [a=1][c=0]طابور[/c][/a=4][/c=1]


[a=1][c=0]تحســــبني يوم ابتسمـــت في وجهـــك ابيك..؟ غلطــــــــان ترا بعض الوجـــيه أهيــنها بابتســامه ..![/c][/a=4]

[c=1]يحقلهـ هالمغرور يغتـر بحالهـ .. مدام القلبـ عطاهـ وجهـ[/c=4] [a=4][c=14]ومجنونـ بوصاله [/c][/a=1]

واذا تبين اجيب لش صور انا حاضرة 
بس اهم شي يعجبوش 
تحيــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## كبرياء

يسلمووووووو مشاااكسووهـ .. فطوم على التوووبيكات الح ـــلوووهـ 

كل مرره برز وجهي إذا أبي نكـ <<< لا تزوديها بس

ماننح ـــــــــرم مجهوودكم

تح ــــــــــــيااتوو 

كبريــــااء

----------


## fatemah

رزي وجهك كل يوم عادي بس اهم شي تشرفينا واذا تبي كلمات معينه الونها انا ماعندي مانع
تحــــــــياتيـ..

----------


## سحابة نور

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو خيتوووو نكاااااااااااااااات ولا ارووووووووووووووووع


سلمت يدااااك >>>لطشت لي كم نك من الي  عجبووني وكم صورة<<<زودتيها عاااد


لا تحرمينا من جديدك

دمت بود

تحياتي

----------


## سحابة نور

يااااااااا ريت تلونين لي هالنك باللون الي اعجبك

*أنا لا أحـب الغـروور .. لكـن التاريـخ سمـح لي بالتباهـيـ ،، لأننـي ببساطـه l!l بنــت أبــويـ l!l*

*اتمنى ما ترديني*

*تحياتي وشكرااا*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

انا بلونه بس مو اليوم بكره وفطوم بتلونه 
عشان اليوم انا داخله من جهاز ثاني مو متعوده عليه  اسمحيلي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*[c=6]أنا لا أحـب الغـروور .. لكـن التاريـخ سمـح لي بالتباهـيـ ،، لأننـي ببساطـه[/c] l!l [c=6][a=#F8C0F2]بنــت أبــويـ [/a][/c]*


*واذا مو عاجبك قولي لاني سويته بسرعه*

----------


## fatemah

هلا خية سوري توني انتبه شوفي حق المشاكسة وانا ثواني ويكونون عندك اوكـ برب

----------


## سحابة نور

*يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووو خيتو المشاكسة عجبني وااااااااااجد احب انه هاللون*

*سوووري تعبتج معااي وااجد وسوري على الازعاج*

*ثانكس* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## سحابة نور

*ومشكوووووووووووووورة فاطمة مسموووحة خيه عااادي ترا كله وااحد*



*تحياتي*

----------


## fatemah

باك
تفضلي
[c=4]أنا لا أحـب[/c][a=#FF5959][c=4] الغـروور ..[/c][/a] [c=4]لكـن التاريـخ سمـح لي بالتباهـيـ ،، لأننـي ببساطـه[/c] [a=4][c=19]l!l بنــت أبــويـ l!l[/c][/a=28]


[a=46][c=1]أنا لا أحـب ال غ ـروور .. لكـن التاريـخ سمـح لي بالتباهـيـ ،، لأننـي ببساطـه...[/c][/a=#FF3C3C] [a=4][c=28]l!l بنــت أبــويـ l!l[/c][/a]

[c=#F9007C]أنا لا أحـب [c=4]الغـروور[/c] .. لكـن [c=4]التاريـخ[/c] سمـح لي بالتباهـيـ ،، لأننـي ببساطـه[/c=#FF80C0] [c=#FFAED7]l!l [c=4]بنــت أبــويـ[/c] l!l[/c]
وهي الصور














واذا عندك صورة معينه تبي الاوان منها ماعندي مانع قولي لي بس

واذا ماعجيوش امااانه قولي اوكـ 
وشكرا المشاكسة على التواجد دايم سايقتني ماشاء الله عليش وحلو توقيعش الجديد مع صورة 
تحيـــــاتيـ..

----------


## جنة الحسين

*موضوع كشخــه

اني ممكن اساعدكم

في تلوين التوبيكات

و لونة معاي توبك للاخت سحابة نور ان شاء الله يعجبها

أنا [a=20]لا[/a] أحـب الغـ ـروور .. [a=28]لكـن[/a] التاريـخ سمـح لي بالتباهـيـ ،،[c=41] لأننـي[/c] ببساطـه [c=#FF0080]l!l[/c] [a=11]بنـ ــت أبــويـ[/a] [c=#FF0080]l!l[/c]


يعطيكم العافيه يااارب
*

----------


## fatemah

هلا جنة الحسن 
مرررررررة روعة توبكش وانا سبق وقلت اللي بيحط لون لعضو او صورة انا ماعندي مانع ابدا ومرة يجنن ترى اللي حاطته
تحـــــــاتيـ..

----------


## جنة الحسين

> هلا جنة الحسن 
> مرررررررة روعة توبكش وانا سبق وقلت اللي بيحط لون لعضو او صورة انا ماعندي مانع ابدا ومرة يجنن ترى اللي حاطته
> تحـــــــاتيـ..



*هلا بيش  fatemah



مشكوووره من ذوووقش خيتي

تسلمي على الذوووق*

----------


## fatemah

هلا جنة الحسين 
ابي من عندش نك نيم على راحتش بس مو تجيبي لي واحد جيبي مجموعة من الوانش والصور انا بجيبها ودي نك نيم غريب مرة 
تحيـــــــاتيـ..

----------


## جنة الحسين

*و لا يهمش اختي

غالي و الطلب رخيص

قريب يكون النك عندش

بس الحين لاني الحين طالعه 

*

----------


## جنة الحسين

*

 جبت لش طلبش اتمنى انهم يعبوووش اذا ما عجبووش خبريني 

[c=36][c=#FF80C0][a=#750075] :+: [/a][/c] [a=37]أعلنت[/a] بأني سوف أسكن [c=39]البحر[/c] .. [/c]



[c=#FF0080][a=63]}{[/a][/c] بستان قلبي راد منك [c=36]"[/c] [c=30]زهورة [/c][c=36]"[/c] ياليت في البستان نقعد "سويا" [c=#FF0080][c=63][c=#FF0080][a=63]}{[/a][/c][/c][/c]



[c=20]｡✿｡[/c] [c=#400040]عنيـده[/c] [c=33][a=#FF79FF]و عنــــادي[/a][/c] [c=#800040]يعجبني[/c] [c=20]｡✿｡[/c]

·#·$(255,000,128)｡✿｡·$36عنيـده ·$(255,000,128)و عنـــــادي ·$36يعجبنــــي·$(255,000,128)｡✿｡

[c=1][c=#0080FF]ஓ[/c]Be C[c=#0080FF]oo[/c]l,dont go to sch[c=#0080FF]oo[/c]l[c=#0080FF]ஓ[/c][/c]


[c=14][c=#FF80C0]?[/c] لــآ [c=#FF80C0][a=14]تكــلمنـي[/a=14][/c] و علــى وجهــك زعــل [c=#FF80C0]?[/c][/c]


·$,(255,128,192)?·$,(255,179,217)·#? ·$,19 ?•l مـن هـواهـ القلـب يصعـب لهـ .. جفــاهـ .!! l•·$,(255,128,192)?·$,(255,179,217)?

[a=24][c=20]|||||ॡ●[/c]أصدق [c=29][a=1]الحـزن [/a][/c]إبتسامه في [c=16][a=1]عيون [/a][/c]دامعة [c=20]●ॡ|||||[/c] [/a=16]

[a=46][c=8]راْفٌعهِ[/c] [c=9]حاجِبهاً[/c][c=37] و[/c][c=39] مُحدِ [/c][c=21]عًاٍجِبهٍُاْ [/c][/a=24]


·#·$(010,199,220).ıl·$36lıl·$(153,200,111)lı. ·$(255,000,128) alnassrah ·$(153,200,111).ıl·$36lıl·$(010,199,220)lı.·$0


·#·$61..]·$(255,000,128)●₪●·$61[·@·' راْفٌعهِ حاجِبهاً·$(255,000,128) و·$61 مُحدِ عًاٍجِبهٍُاْ ·@·' ]·$(255,000,128)●₪●·$61[..·$0


اذا كنت من طالبات المدرسه


[c=15][a=1] قريباً [/a][/c].. فلم الرعب القاتل [c=9]([/c] [c=49][a=1] العوده الى المدارس [/a][/c][c=9] )[/c] بطولة طالبه معذبه

انا للمدارس [c=16][a=19]راجعون[/a][/c] [c=46][a=24]ҳҲҳ[/a] [/c]وللنوم مودعون [c=46][a=24]ҳҲҳ[/a][/c] ومن الحصص شاردون [c=46][a=24]ҳҲҳ[/a][/c] وللمعلمات [c=16][a=29]مجنون[/a][/c]
*

----------


## fatemah

تسلميييييييي وانا عجبوني كلهم صراحة بحط كل ساعة واحدخخخ 
تسلمي الجهد
تحيــــاتيـ..

----------


## fatemah

اهلا اعضاء 
ها وينكم محد يبي نك نيم وين اللي يقولون ك مرة بنجي ها ههه<<تعايركم الاخت ههه
المهم يلا بستناكم اليوم
تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## كبرياء

*هلاا فطــــــــــووم ..  أو أي أحد* 

*أبي نكـ حزيـــــــن .. وأبي ألوااانه مثل هذي الصووورهـ* 

**


*وأكوووووووووون لكـ من الشاااكرين هع*

*تح ــــــــــيااتووو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــااء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هلا فطوم تسلمي ع الفكره الروووعه*
*ابي صوره حـلوووه تناسب هالنك وتحسيه قوية وصريحه..*
*خلينا نفترق ولاتنسج لي اعذار ولا ارسم لك اسباب نقول نصيب وياما فرق هالنصيب احباب* 
*طبعا هذي الالوان اللي اخترتها بس اذا غيرتيهم من ذوقج مافي مشكله*
*مشكوره مقدمااا*
*الله يعطيج الف عاافيه*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## fatemah

ان شاء الله كبرياء ثواني ومجموعة من النكات عندك وانا اقولك بعد امو حق شذاوي يصلح ههههههه 
شذواي 
ثواني وكللل شي يكون عندك
برب

----------


## fatemah

تفضلي ياكبرياء
[a=1][c=29]«-`¸`~*·.· ّ¤؛°`°؛¤ّ·.· ¦‡ حار الحكي بخاطري وتاهت بالعين دمعتي ودي اواجه دنيتي واصرخ واقول وحشتني ‡¦·.· ّ¤؛°`°؛¤ّ·.·*~`¸`-»[/c=15][/a=47]

[c=1]«-`¸`~*·.· ّ¤؛°`°؛¤ّ·.· ¦‡ حار الحكي بخاطري وتاهت بالعين دمعتي ودي اواجه دنيتي واصرخ واقول وحشتني ‡¦·.· ّ¤؛°`°؛¤ّ·.·*~`¸`-»[/c=29]

[a=1][c=20]مثلك قليل..و[c=47]نادر[/c] إنكـ تلاقيه قلبه نظيف وصحبته..[c=47]ترفع الراس[/c]..[/c][/a]

[c=14]مثلك قليل..ونادر إنكـ تلاقيه[/c=29] [c=47]قلبه نظيف وصحبته..ترفع الراس..
[/c=1]

[c=1]ليتني طفل ماينجرح, مايفهم ومايعشق..ليتني طفل يمسح دمعه باللعب , يمسح حزنه بالفرح, ليتني طفل يلقى الحضن اللي يضمه من دون البدل[/c=47]
[a=1][c=29]ليتني طفل ماينجرح, مايفهم ومايعشق..ليتني طفل يمسح دمعه باللعب , يمسح حزنه بالفرح, ليتني طفل يلقى الحضن اللي يضمه من دون البدل[/c=47][/a=14]

واذا ماعجبوك قولي لي ومابزعل بالعكس افرح
تحيــــــــاتيـ

----------


## fatemah

> *هلا فطوم تسلمي ع الفكره الروووعه*
> 
> *ابي صوره حـلوووه تناسب هالنك وتحسيه قوية وصريحه..*
> *خلينا نفترق ولاتنسج لي اعذار ولا ارسم لك اسباب نقول نصيب وياما فرق هالنصيب احباب* 
> *طبعا هذي الالوان اللي اخترتها بس اذا غيرتيهم من ذوقج مافي مشكله*
> *مشكوره مقدمااا*
> *الله يعطيج الف عاافيه*
> *دمتي بود*



تفضلي شذاوي:
[c=1]خلينا نفترق ولاتنسج لي اعذار ولا ارسم لك اسباب نقول نصيب وياما فرق هالنصيب احباب [/c=14]
الصورة


هذي الصورة كبيرة بس لما تحطيها تطلع اوكـ

النك
[a=#4F2700][c=45] خلينا نفترق ولاتنسج لي اعذار ولا ارسم لك اسباب نقول نصيب وياما فرق هالنصيب احباب[/c=27][/a=#9B4E00]


[a=1][c=#0082BF] خلينا نفترق ولاتنسج لي اعذار ولا ارسم لك اسباب نقول نصيب وياما فرق هالنصيب احباب[/c=#004080][/a=14]

[c=#004080] خلينا نفترق ولاتنسج لي اعذار ولا ارسم لك اسباب نقول نصيب وياما فرق هالنصيب احباب[/c=1]
[IMG]http://jena2006.***********/t_2_0000021_resize.jpg[/IMG]

[a=1][c=0] خلينا نفترق ولاتنسج لي اعذار ولا ارسم لك اسباب نقول نصيب وياما فرق هالنصيب احباب
[/c=16][/a=14]

[c=#1E1E1E] خلينا نفترق ولاتنسج لي اعذار ولا ارسم لك اسباب نقول نصيب وياما فرق هالنصيب احباب[/c=#626262]



[c=#552B00] خلينا [c=45]نفترق [/c]ولاتنسج لي[c=45] اعذار [/c]ولا ارسم لك [c=45]اسباب[/c] نقول نصيب وياما فرق اح هالنصيب[c=45] احباب[/c][/c]
[c=#552B00] خلينا نفترق ولاتنسج لي اعذار ولا ارسم لك اسباب نقول نصيب وياما فرق هالنصيب احباب[/c=45]

[a=#5B2E00][c=27] خلينا نفترق ولاتنسج لي اعذار ولا ارسم لك اسباب نقول نصيب وياما فرق هالنصيب احباب[/c=18][/a=#804000]

ها خية اتمنى يعجبوش 
تحيـــــــاتيـ..

----------


## hope

فــطووم أو مشــاكسـه

سوو لي نك حــلوو عن حــب وتضحيـه وهيـك شي يعنوو مـع صوره ..
ابغى اللونــه نااايس ويكون فيهــا أخضر ..

وربي يوفقكم حباايب قلبي

تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلموووووووووو فطوومهـ عجبووني كلهم*

*بس النكـ طويل يااغنااتوو مايركب على المسن* 

*تعبتك معي بس يلا تعبك راحه <<< يالوواااثقه هع*

*يعطيكـ ألف عافيهـ* 

*تح ـــــــــيااتوو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــااء*

----------


## fatemah

حور العين
هلا خيتوا روحي لموضوعي الجديد واطلبي احم
كبرياء
روحي الموضوع الثاني وحطي اللي عجبك ولي تصرف ثاني معه<<عصبت عليه هههه
تسمو ع المورور
تحيــــــــاتيـ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تسلمي فطوم ع الصور الحلوووه
عجبوني واااجد
بس اسمحي لي خيتو اني قلت لج كان تغيري الالوان انتي حطيتي رموز الالوان ومحسوبتج اللي تكلمج ماتفهم بالوان المسنجر كتيييير
الله يعطيج الف عاافيه
اسمحي لي ع الازعاج والطلبات
دمتي موفقه..

----------


## fatemah

مافهمت لش خية شذاوي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

[a=1][c=0] خلينا نفترق ولاتنسج لي اعذار ولا ارسم لك اسباب نقول نصيب وياما فرق هالنصيب احباب
[/c=16][/a=14]
يعني مثل كذا انتي كتبتيه طييب هالارقام والرموز تكون للالوان والا شنو ؟؟
يعني ابيج تختاري لي الوان النك حتى اكتبه بذوقج ان شاء الله فهمتي
اذا مافهمتي خلاص عاادي لا تعبي نفسج
مشكوره مره ثانيه..

----------


## fatemah

اي فهمت عليش خية هذي الرموز تمثل الوان اذا كان عندك مسن بلس وهو برنامج اضافي للمسنجر في موصفات عديدة منها انه يخلي النك نيم ملون فهمتي علي خية يعني حتى لو ماعندك واللي في ايمليك عندهم بلس يطلع عندهم ملون فهمتي علي خية 
تحيــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اي فهمت عليج فطوووم واني فاهمه عليج من قبل ..
اني مسنجري بلس وعندي كيفية التحكم بالالوان ..
على كل حال تسلمي يالغاليه واسفه تعبتج معااي.
الله يعطيج العافيه.
دمتي بخير..
تحياتي /شذى

----------

